# The Second Coming...



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm back motherfuckers, and it's hammer time. For reasons I'd rather not discuss in a public forum, my internet connection was disconnected for over a month, leaving you guys all alone, cold and lonely without your beloved Samo. But just like Jesus, I'm back, and better than ever.

So, since I'm back for good (at least until one of you pisses me off), it's time for some new rules.

1. Any reference to "Euro" tails is grounds for an immediate ban.
2. Intolerance of anyone's personal taste will not be accepted. Opinion is one thing. Being idiotic is another.
3. Belligerant reposts and other nonsense will be locked.
4. Classified ads DO NOT BELONG HERE!

I reserve the right to change the preceding rules without notice and fair warning, as I, the Almighty Samo, am your God.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

welcome back!! theres been a lot of BS threads since u left.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

The word of the Lord .. praise to the Almighty Samo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WOOT SAMO BACK !!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome back! You have the most interesting avatrs.. the helter skelter thang was nasty!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

welcome back


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey LIUSPEeD, can you get me those tizight euros yo?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

samo said:


> *I'm back motherfuckers, and it's hammer time. For reasons I'd rather not discuss in a public forum, my internet connection was disconnected for over a month, leaving you guys all alone, cold and lonely without your beloved Samo. But just like Jesus, I'm back, and better than ever.
> 
> So, since I'm back for good (at least until one of you pisses me off), it's time for some new rules.
> 
> ...


*Bows* We are not worthy, we are not worthy


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*RESERECTION!!!!!*

I am back on as well and I second the almighty one!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *hey LIUSPEeD, can you get me those tizight euros yo?
> *


i outta smack you for saying euros ..lol ! jk


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I kinda take offense to all the 'savior/christianity' comments...


----------



## SC0TT (Nov 9, 2003)

rkeith said:


> *I kinda take offense to all the 'savior/christianity' comments... *


maybe your taking your life to seriously then...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

BOOYA! 

"back up in dat ass wit da resurrection"


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Its the mod harder than an erection.....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

..1 On the 1st day, Samo looked down from the mountain and said, "let there be light," and there was. 2 Halos, Altezzas and Silverstars, but there was to be no Euros, for Samo had so proclaimed, 3 and all the folowers came forth and said unto him "So we shall Great Samo, go forth and spread thy word, 4 in the streets, along the highway and in the parking lot at Fatburger."

Welcome back.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh Sh!t. Welcome back. :banana:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

rkeith said:


> I kinda take offense to all the 'savior/christianity' comments...


Cool. I always like to rattle peoples' cages. Hence the Charles Manson and Osama bin Laden avatars, as well as my current one...

Nonetheless, thanks for the welcome back all y'all.

"Back up in yo ass wit da resurrection / is the mod harder than an erection / that shows no affection! / They tried to ban him up on Capitol Hill / 'cause it's "die, motherfuckers", "die, motherfuckers" / 'fo real, yo."


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

SC0TT said:


> maybe your taking your life to seriously then...


Trust me, I dont take my life too seriously tho I do take my beliefs seriously. But Im not gonna attempt to ram anything down your throats, I was just stating that I found it offensive, just like you might find comments about something you hold highly insulting. But to each their own...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

rkeith said:


> Trust me, I dont take my life too seriously tho I do take my beliefs seriously. But Im not gonna attempt to ram anything down your throats, I was just stating that I found it offensive, just like you might find comments about something you hold highly insulting. But to each their own...


Dude, it's a pic of Jesus. Jesus is probably pissed anyhow because most likely he didn't even look like that. It's not like Samo is saying Jesus is tossing salad or something.

btw, welcome back Samo


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

SAMO!!!! is back and you know he will never be whack!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> SAMO!!!! is back and you know he will never be whack!


Fatboys that takes me back

and Samo welcome back you've been needed.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

zeno said:


> Dude, it's a pic of Jesus. Jesus is probably pissed anyhow because most likely he didn't even look like that. It's not like Samo is saying Jesus is tossing salad or something.
> 
> btw, welcome back Samo


my original post had nothing to do with the way the avatar portrays Jesus


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

rkeith said:


> my original post had nothing to do with the way the avatar portrays Jesus


Rkeith - if you're offended, feel free to PM or IM me and discuss our differences in values. My comments were not directed as an attack on Christianity, but rather as humor, although the affront on mainstream Christianity is an added bonus.

Everyone else - thanks for the welcome back  .


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

Making fun of the Bible is not only insulting to Christianity but offensive to millions of people. And while you may think it's funny to make fun of the Word, I think it's funny that some of these members are following you like a cult leader. I hope you don't ask them to drink your kool-aid.

And what exactly does your "great" return have to do with "cosmetic mods/show"? Shouldn't this be at least "General" if not "off-topic"?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

samo said:


> Rkeith - if you're offended, feel free to PM or IM me and discuss our differences in values. My comments were not directed as an attack on Christianity, but rather as humor, although the affront on mainstream Christianity is an added bonus.
> 
> Everyone else - thanks for the welcome back  .


samo,
Im not offended and Im not trying to cause an uproar because I understand that not everyone believes what I believe. Though, like the post above this one states, I was bringing to light that certain people may find the comments offensive.
If you ever would want to discuss anything feel free to talk to me, Id be glad to. Finally, 
Welcome back!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

chuck34gboro said:


> Making fun of the Bible is not only insulting to Christianity but offensive to millions of people. And while you may think it's funny to make fun of the Word, I think it's funny that some of these members are following you like a cult leader. I hope you don't ask them to drink your kool-aid.
> 
> And what exactly does your "great" return have to do with "cosmetic mods/show"? Shouldn't this be at least "General" if not "off-topic"?


Holy Clueless Guy.... the _WORD_ ... lol

This is absurd, Samo has been a long standing moderator who has been gone for a couple of months, we are welcoming him back. If you were around the forums longer you would understand the referrence. Stop taking things so seriously and go beat your bible elsewhere.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

zeno said:


> Holy Clueless Guy.... the _WORD_ ... lol
> 
> This is absurd, Samo has been a long standing moderator who has been gone for a couple of months, we are welcoming him back. If you were around the forums longer you would understand the referrence. Stop taking things so seriously and go beat your bible elsewhere.


Just show me wtf this has to do with cosmetic mods/show and I'll shut up.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

What this has to do with cosmetics is that you have 22 posts and don't know what's going on. If it weren't for Samo, this place would be an infestation of rice and Euro lights. He's the regulator of cosmetics, much beloved by the majority of serious members here. If it offends you that there's one post welcoming him back after a very long absence, don't click on it. kthxbye.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

...uh....if you're jewish do you still have to listen to jesus?

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Now that's an interesting dilemma. Maybe, since this is the "second coming," he could be the true messiah?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

chuck34gboro said:


> Making fun of the Bible is not only insulting to Christianity but offensive to millions of people. And while you may think it's funny to make fun of the Word, I think it's funny that some of these members are following you like a cult leader. I hope you don't ask them to drink your kool-aid.


A cult leader? Don't place any bets on it. What can I say? People like me.

And if my above statements are truly offensive, then I simply have achieved my goal: proving that followers of organized religion are puppets, and anyone who dare opposes them is pulling their strings. But in the end, it's all just a puppet show, perhaps valuable for the duration of the act, but in the end, it fades into meaninglessness. At least that's how I see it.



chuck34gboro said:


> And what exactly does your "great" return have to do with "cosmetic mods/show"? Shouldn't this be at least "General" if not "off-topic"?


I'm the cosmetic mod, and most known for being the only moderator who will even set foot in this section. Since I'm the mod here, and I'm best known in this section (and I hate O/T), I felt it was appropriate to announce my return to the people that know me best, my friends in the Cosmetic section.

rkeith - Hit me up on AIM sometime - samo ownz yuo . Nothing better than a good discussion on differing beliefs, as long as everyone is reasonable about it, and it seems you are. Thanks for the welcome back, too  .

Seth - from my understanding, many Jews regard Jesus as a prophet, or perhaps simply a wise man, so either way, I am awesome and sweet, just like ninjas and pop tarts. Or something.

FCS - _I_ certainly believe I'm the Messiah, but it's going to take some convincing to get the other 6 billion people to believe in me. Wanna be one of my disciples? I've got 12 spots open...


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*dang*



chuck34gboro said:


> Just show me wtf this has to do with cosmetic mods/show and I'll shut up.


I havent been on here very long but for a long time i have watched and read through the posts. I too know abou tthe WORD and that SAMO (WB BTW) is not making comments or using this avitar to offend anyone. He actually has provided alot of help here and is greatly appreciated. 

If you have the 22 posts that it says you have you would have paid attention to what goes on here. Also If you find this page offensive then you dont have to be here! (WB SAMO) the door is found by pressing ALT + F4 at the same time! 

The other thing is he is no cult leader....he doesnt hand out kool aid! (damn i am thirsty) !!!!

Thanks

Ajaxn2


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

samo said:


> 1. Any reference to "Euro" tails is grounds for an immediate ban.
> 2. Intolerance of anyone's personal taste will not be accepted. Opinion is one thing. Being idiotic is another.



hypocrite


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> FCS - _I_ certainly believe I'm the Messiah, but it's going to take some convincing to get the other 6 billion people to believe in me. Wanna be one of my disciples? I've got 12 spots open...


Only if you have good koolaid. The cherry flavoured stuff given to me by the last guy gave me a tummy ache.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> hypocrite


You _obviously_ are new if you don't know what the "Euro" tails statement is about. Newbies  ...

FCS - I can get some of the green Kool-Aid! That stuff is damn good.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

How is naming an aftermarket part incorrectly being hypocritical to people being intolerant of one's taste?


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

Rama said:


> How is naming an aftermarket part incorrectly being hypocritical to people being intolerant of one's taste?


It's not their fault. It's damn APC (American Piece of Caca) for calling them Euro's. That's where they get it from. Somebody got them from Advance and it said "Euro" on the box. THen they told their homeboys and they told their homeboys. It spread like wildfire. It's kinda like how most black people think that all KB is hydro. They say, "Man, dats that Dro!" and i'm like, "How do you know it was hydroponicly grown?"


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

samo said:


> You _obviously_ are new if you don't know what the "Euro" tails statement is about. Newbies  ...
> 
> FCS - I can get some of the green Kool-Aid! That stuff is damn good.


excuse me for getting lost in the ambiguity of your previous statement


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> FCS - I can get some of the green Kool-Aid! That stuff is damn good.


I'm really partial to purple flavour. Mmmm....Purple. Seriously, it's my favorite.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> excuse me for getting lost in the ambiguity of your previous statement


If you had been around for any length of time, the statement wouldn't have been so ambiguous. Most of the other members understand what that means.

Anyway.

I can't stand the purple stuff myself. Never liked grape-flavored anything, though. Remember the Kiwi Lime Kool-Aid that looked like antifreeze? I think they pulled it off the market because too many kids were trying to drink out of the Prestone bottles in the garage. Or maybe that was just me  ...


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

samo said:


> If you had been around for any length of time, the statement wouldn't have been so ambiguous. Most of the other members understand what that means.
> 
> Anyway.


apology accepted


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think anyone apologized to you...


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

welcome back samo :cheers:


----------

